# Εγκαταστάσεις > Internet / Δίκτυα / VOIP Τηλεφωνία >  >  Πόσα τηλ συνδέω max σε ένα adsl φίλτρο???

## Ulysses

Εχω συνδέσει 7 ή 8 τηλέφωνα σε φίλτρο adsl.
Είναι λάθος?

Ολα παράλληλα.Ετσι κι αλλιώς όταν κάποιος σηκώσει το τηλέφωνο,τα υπόλοιπα είναι κλειστά...

Γιατί στον ΟΤΕ που πήρα για βλάβη μου είπαν οτι καλό είναι να έχω σε κάθε τηλέφωνο και ένα φίλτρο...

----------


## nestoras

'Εχει σημασία αν τα τηλέφωνα σου έχουν εξωτερική τροφοδοσία (πχ ασύρματα) ή αν τα "οδηγείς" όλα από το ρεύμα του τηλεφωνικού καλωδίου.
Στη 2η περίπτωση δημιουργείς πρόβλημα στον ΟΤΕ ή στο ρούτερ σου ενώ στην 1η όχι.

Αν σου είπαν ότι έχει πρόβλημα έτσι, γιατί δε μοιράζεις τις συσκευές σε 2-3 φιλτράκια;

----------


## Ulysses

Έχω 4 ασύρματα και 4 ενσύρματα...Οπότε θα πάρω 8 φίλτρα να τελειώνω...

Βασικά το πρόβλημα είναι οτι έχω συχνές διακοπές του ρούτερ (όπως μου είπαν από τηλεφωνικό κέντρο του ΟΤΕ) και με ρώτησε πως συνδέονται τα τηλέφωνα και του είπα:

Μένω σε μονοκατοικία,τα καλώδιο του ΟΤΕ έρχεται στο κουτί με τη χελώνα ΔΕΗ,από εκεί ένα μαύρο φέρνει την παροχή στο λεβητοστάσιο (ισόγειο) και από εκεί πάει στο ρούτερ του 1ου ορόφου (όπου έρχονται 6 υπολογιστές - UTPx6) αλλά εκεί (στο λεβητοστάσιο) κλέβω τα 2 σύρματα και δίνω adsl filter που οδηγώ τα 8 τηλέφωνα που έρχονται όλα το καθένα με UTP...

Σωστά δεν τα έχω ???

----------


## krissgr

Αφαίρεσε όλα τα τηλέφωνα και έλεγξε τις συνδέσεις σου ότι δε υπάρχουν παράλληλα καλώδια με τη γραμμή που πάει στο router (και πριν το router και μετά). Πριν το router βάλε ένα διαχωριστή   (αυτό  που έχει μια είσοδο και δυο εξόδους )και συνδεσε ανάλογα το router και ένα τηλέφωνο. Δοκίμασε την συμπεριφορά με αυτή τη διάταξη.

----------


## G-COM

Καλησπέρα Οδυσσέα,
και εγώ θα πρότεινα όπως αναφέρθηκε ήδη πριν αγοράσεις φίλτρα (δεν είναι θέμα κόστους) να δεις που οφείλονται οι διακοπές που παρατηρείς στο ρούτερ. Εάν προέρχονται δηλαδή από τη γραμμή ή από το δίκτυο του σπιτιού (πάντως όπως και να'χει πρέπει να υπάρχουν φίλτρα).Μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις να βγάλεις για λίγο εκτός τα τηλέφωνα για να δεις αν έχεις αποσυνδέσεις στο ρούτερ.
Υ.Γ.:Υποθέτω ότι έχεις μια pstn γραμμή.Σε περίπτωση που δεν έχει γίνει ακόμη voip μπορεί να δουλεύουν όλα ok αλλά πιστεύω ότι για το voip ρούτερ 8 συσκευές είναι πολλές και μάλλον θα πρέπει να βγάλεις μερικές (το βλέπεις με δοκιμές).Φυσικά εκεί αλλάζει και η συνδεμολογία των τηλ. συσκευών.

----------


## Ulysses

*Voip δεν έγινε ακόμα...
*
Α σόρρυ,εκτός των τηλεφώνων έχω και τον συναγερμό συνδεδεμένο (σαν συσκεύη μετράει και αυτός) *σύνολο:9 ήδη*...

Η όλη ιστορία ξεκίνησε εχθές που δεν είχα καθόλου ίντερνετ το μεσημέρι.Είχα και 10η συσκευη συνδεδεμένη,ένα printer-fax,το οποίο πριν το router έβαλα splitter και το έπαιρνα απο εκεί.Πήρα στον ΟΤΕ μου είπε να αφαιρέσω σίγουρα το printer και το splitter και μετά μου είπε οτι γενικά βλέπει πολλές αποσυνδέσεις του router και με ρώτησε για τα τηλέφωνα τι και πως...Οπως και να έχει θα αποσυνδέσω 2-3 τηλέφωνα σίγουρα.
Αν όμως ήθελα να τα είχα και τα 8 τηλέφωνα (4 σταθερά + 4 ασύρματα + συναγερμό) τι πρέπει να κάνω;Βάζω σε καθένα αποκλειστικό φίλτρο;Αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς 1-2 θα σηκωθούν ταυτόχρονα σε εισερχόμενη κλήση,τα υπόλοιπα είναι κατεβασμένα...
Ή μήπως χρειάζεται τηλεφωνικό κέντρο?

----------


## mitsus78

Το δευτερο. Τηλεφωνικο κεντρο. Θα εχεις και πιο πολλη ησυχια στις εισερχομενες κλησεις...

Στάλθηκε από το HT7 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## mitsus78

Ειδικα αν γυρισεις αργοτερα σε voip, το ρουτερ δεν θα τις σηκωνει τοσες συσκευες

Στάλθηκε από το HT7 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## klik

Τα φίλτρα δεν σε σώζουν. Έχεις μεγάλη κατανάλωση ρεύματος από τις φτωχές σε παροχή ρεύματος τηλεφωνικές γραμμές και τις γονατίζεις, οπότε δημιουργείς πρόβλημα και στο ρουτερ. Μείωσε τις συσκευές ή πάρε κανένα μικρό τηλεφωνικό κέντρο.
Το πρόβλημα σου δεν θα λυθεί με επιπλέον φίλτρα αφού πάλι το ίδιο ρεύμα θα τραβάς.

----------

mikemtb (15-03-17)

----------


## ghk84

μεχρι 2 εχω βάλει οχι παραπάνω γιατι πέφτει η ισχύς του σήματος

----------


## Ulysses

Μου στείλανε την Πέμπτη ρούτερ VoIP.

Εχω 3 ασύρματα και 5 σταθερά.Τι πειράζει αν τα βάλω όλα στην έξοδο phone 1 του ρούτερ?Αφού κλειστά είναι όλα τα τηλέφωνα,πως τραβάνε ρευμα?
Αν υπήρχαν 8 άτομα να σηκώσουν ταυτόχρονα τα ακουστικά θα το καταλάβαινα αλλά τώρα?

----------


## nestoras

> Μου στείλανε την Πέμπτη ρούτερ VoIP.
> 
> Εχω 3 ασύρματα και 5 σταθερά.Τι πειράζει αν τα βάλω όλα στην έξοδο phone 1 του ρούτερ?Αφού κλειστά είναι όλα τα τηλέφωνα,πως τραβάνε ρευμα?
> Αν υπήρχαν 8 άτομα να σηκώσουν ταυτόχρονα τα ακουστικά θα το καταλάβαινα αλλά τώρα?



Οδυσσέα, το περισσότερο ρεύμα τα τηλέφωνα το τραβάνε στον κωδωνισμό τους οπότε δεν έχει σημασία αν θα το σηκώσεις να μιλήσεις ή όχι!

Μπορείς άφοβα να συνδέσεις όσα τηλέφωνα έχουν εξωτερική τροφοδοσία. Τα υπόλοιπα κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα σου "γονατίσουν" τη γραμμή ή θα προκαλέσουν ζημιά στο ρούτερ.

----------

